# Interruptor DIP en vez de conmutador



## moises95 (Jun 12, 2013)

Si tengo un amplificador de 10 Entradas por ejemplo y quiero conmutarlas, para elejir la que quiero oir, ¿me puede servir ese interruptor o se quema?


Subo hacia arriba la entrada que quiero oir y ala. Pero la cosa es que no se queme el interruptor, no se cuanto aguanta porque no dicen nada de en la página. Pero bueno, entrada de audio de un mp3, un pc, una tv y esas cosas creo que aguantará.







Se me ocurrio poner esas cosas en vez de un conmutador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahá!!!
y cuando subas dos teclas al mismo tiempo ponés ambas salidas en cortocircuito y PUFFFF!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola moises95

Es muy probable que si soporten los DIP-SWITCH para la aplicación que pretendes darles.
*Solo debes tener la precaución de NUNCA conectar 2 a la vez.*

Si sabes el número de especificación del que tienes podrías encontrar sus hojas de datos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2013)

Hay (o habían) conmutadores deslizantes en formato dip


----------



## moises95 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bueno, con lo de los cortos, o bien tengo cuidado o hago cualquier otro invento como poner un interrutor donde se unen todas las patas que iran al amplificador. Lo apago para cambiar y enciendo cuando esté listo  

Estas cosas hay que subirlas con la uña 

El deslizante no lo encuentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2013)

[Desastre/ON] Según como instales los Dip podrias hacer un mezclador  [Desastre/OFF]


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 12, 2013)

Personalmente te sugeriría el uso de conmutadores analógicos con control digital (tipo 4066 o similar). Evitás las perturbaciones "escuchables" de los rebotes mecánicos de los contactos físicos. La lógica para comandar esos 4066 puede ser muy simple y variada (podés utilizar hasta un simple 4017 para conmutar esas entradas y con un único pulsador).

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Desastre/ON] Según como instales los Dip podrias hacer un mezclador  [Desastre/OFF]



Si a la salida pongo resistencias y condensadores y los uno con un preamplificador me queda un mezclador ¿No? 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Personalmente te sugeriría el uso de conmutadores analógicos con control digital (tipo 4066 o similar). Evitás las perturbaciones "escuchables" de los rebotes mecánicos de los contactos físicos. La lógica para comandar esos 4066 puede ser muy simple y variada (podés utilizar hasta un simple 4017 para conmutar esas entradas y con un único pulsador).
> 
> Saludos



Voy a ver esos integrados a ver si soy capaz de hacerlos... No los entiendo, he estado viendo varios circuitos, pero no se como va, tiene que ser dificil, el 4066.       Y el 4017 enciende leds por las salidas de uno en uno, enciende apaga así hasta llegar al final y vuelve al principio.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 20, 2013)

Que significa que un conmutador tenga "4P, 3 Posiciones". Así me lo pone ne la web de la tienda, pero no se a qu se refiere ese "4P"


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 20, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> Que significa que un conmutador tenga "4P, 3 Posiciones". Así me lo pone ne la web de la tienda, pero no se a qu se refiere ese "4P"



Por lo que entiendo son el número de circuitos, 4 circuitos 3 posiciones, tienes 4 selectores con tres posiciones en un solo conmutador


----------



## moises95 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dejo un esquema, esque no entiendo muy bien lo que me dices.

A ver, yo tengo por ejemplo 5 conexiones, numeradas del 1 al 5, y quiero que funcione la número 4 por ejemplo, entonces por el out salga la número 4, y si pongo la número 2, que por out salga el 2

Eso quiero, entonces, cuanto circuitos, 1 nada mas ¿No?


----------



## Melghost (Jun 20, 2013)

A ver, quizás sea liarte mucho, pero...

Una vez utilicé un 4097 (multiplexor analógico) para conmutar 8 señales estéreo. En mi caso lo conmutaba directamente desde el puerto de cartuchos de mi ATARI ST, y en lugar de llevarlo a un ampli lo llevaba a dos conversores analógico/digital, pero bueno, eso da lo mismo.

Tú podrías ponerle un contador de 3 bits. Creo que te puede servir un 74LS293; aunque este es de 4 bits puedes utilizar sólo los 3 de menor peso. Si decides que en vez de 8 señales estéreo precisas 16 señales mono, el 4097 te lo permite (y entonces utilizarías los 4 bits del 74LS293.

Con esto y un buen sistema anti-rebotes creo que te funcionaría.


----------

